# Egg sack...



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Do you guys think perch eggs would work for steelies... unfortunately the perch I cleaned tonight had some egg sacks in them they showed no symptoms when I caught them and I feel pretty bad about it but whats done is done.... I hate keeping fish with eggs but anyways do you think they will work? I cant upload any pictures but they are about 1.5 inches long and maybe .5 inches in diameter. Figured I might try to put them to good use. Thanks for the tips....


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Tie them in sacs. They will catch fish.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Haha perch egg sacks?! May be the next secret bait! I'm sure they can catch fish though.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

lets hope so! looks like ill be buying some sack tying materials this week


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't worry or feel bad about keeping perch with eggs. The commercial netters have been taking them for years and we still have an abundance of perch. Once the laws on commercial fishing were tightened up there has been a noticeable increase in both quantity and quality of perch.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

I'm sure it will work. Last fall I took some Walleye eggs and tied them in pink sacs. They were so small they were seeping through the mesh. I caught 1 Steelhead on them, probably fishing for an hour with the Walleye eggs. In the same spot I caught 4 others on Steelhead eggs. Not enough for an accurate study, but I would say they will work but not as effective as Steelhead eggs.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> Don't worry or feel bad about keeping perch with eggs. The commercial netters have been taking them for years and we still have an abundance of perch. Once the laws on commercial fishing were tightened up there has been a noticeable increase in both quantity and quality of perch.


Yeah but I always try to not keep huge fish and fish with eggs to ensure the future fishery... My assumption on not keeping huge fish is that they are the dominant breeders in the lake and it would be a good idea to return them but that's just me!


----------



## tracker30 (May 27, 2011)

When I cleaned some Perch before Sandy many had eggs. I was wondering also if they would work with Steelhead. Thought they may seep through the mesh. Probably done perching this year, but will try is next fall if I end up cleaning some Perch with eggs.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Get some egg patterns to drift also. Those are almost as effective as eggs.

When you catch a female steelhead keep it and use the eggs. It's a put and take fishery anyway with extremely little to no natural reproduction whatsoever.


----------

